# My rabbit is sneezing, help!



## pwiincezz

So my rabbit, Rolo also known as Noni or Daffy Duck lol (Besides the point) Is sneezing randomly, his nose isn't wet and he hasn't got any odd discharge from his nose or eyes. I don't know if it's because he's allergic to something, he was sat in the cellar doorway before, I picked him up and showered him with kisses (It's normal) and he jumped out of my arms and knocked his chin next to the kettle which was hot! and after that he kept on sneezing. He's not burnt himself I've already checked, it was just a mere shock. I personally think he's sneezing because it's quite cold in England and most definitely is cold in the kitchen and Cellar but I want other bunny parents opinions too. 

Thank you x


----------



## LakeCondo

If he's being bothered by hay dust, you could make sure the tiny bits don't get put in his hay rack. It might also be low humidity. Maybe simmering a big pot of water in the kitchen would be a good idea.


----------



## ladysown

was he sneezing before he bumped his nose?

If not...then perhaps he hurt himself when he bumped his nose.

If he was...then i'd be shining a bright light up his nose to make sure there's nothing up in there like a small piece of hay.


----------



## tonyshuman

It may be an upper respiratory infection. If you don't find anything stuck in his nose, take him to a vet. Just being cold doesn't make a bunny or person sneeze. Getting a "cold" will cause sneezing. In bunnies, "colds" are usually bacterial. In humans they are usually viral. Bacterial things don't go away well without treatment.


----------



## pwiincezz

Hi everyone, thanks for your comments. I believe it was dust that had gone in his nose. He's not sneezed again since last night and we've kept him in the living room today too. He prefers the coldest rooms in the house, not exactly sure why lol.


----------



## Margarita

The same thing happened with my bunny. She sneezed all of the sudden a couple times in a day. brought her to vet it wound up being noting. probably from dust or if your hay was dusty. I have since switched to oxbow timothy hay and it has not happened since. 

Good luck !


----------



## roxyllsk

My bunny had an upper respiratory infection. No runny nose or eyes, but he was sneezing quite a bit. He was eating fine and playing like normal.

I took him to the vet and the vet gave me some meds for him, which he had to take for 14 days - I don't remember what it was. Anyway, the sneezing stopped and he's been fine every since.


----------



## layla20

My bunny was doing the same for a while... It was fine dusty hay that was tickling her nose.

Bunnies sneezes are so cute :bunnyheart


----------



## didi02

Hello!
* I have a pet rabbit at home old 2.5month. So far everything was normal the last 2 days she started to sneeze. She eats and drinks normaly and is very lively. she has no discharge from the nose or eyes. sneezing mostly between eating from a bowl or after.please help me because I do not know what to do and I am very concerned for her health


----------



## tonyshuman

Hi didi02, you may want to make your own post since this bunny's issue has been resolved. It sounds like maybe your bunny isn't very good at drinking from a bowl. Do you have a bottle to offer her as well?


----------

